# Was haltet ihr von den Haßbergen



## cube_bikes (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo
ich wohne in schweinfurt
und habe mir überlegt mal in die Haßberge zu fahren und dort ein paar Runden drehn.
Kann mir jemand seine Beurteilung über die Haßberge abgeben weil umsonst dort hinzufahren wäre echt blöd.
Danke


----------



## skateson (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo cube_bikes



Kommt darauf an was du fahren willst. Touren, Trail , Freeride???

Könnte dir da schon weiterhelfen und ein paar Stecken sagen.


Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Mai 2009)

Hi 
wie Sven schon geschrieben hat, es gibt ein paar schöne Strecken/Touren/Trails in den Haßbergen.
Ich sage nur Schwendenschanze ; Büchelberg; Goßmannsdorf....

Schau doch auch mal in den http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=333586 da findest Du mit Sicherheit ein paar Tracks rund um die Schwendenschanze.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## cube_bikes (4. Mai 2009)

danke für eure antworten
ich wollte eigentlich ein wenig all mountain fahren also quer durch berg auf berg ab (berg ab besser  )


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Mai 2009)

cube_bikes schrieb:


> danke für eure antworten
> ich wollte eigentlich ein wenig all mountain fahren also quer durch berg auf berg ab (berg ab besser  )



Was meinst Du was wir fahren , von Freeride bis Touren alles

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------

